
'Hot Dog Water' vendor makes a splash at Vancouver Goop wellness summit - cpncrunch
https://vancouversun.com/news/local-news/hotdog-water-vendor-makes-a-splash-at-vancouver-goop-wellness-summit
======
masonic
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cherokee_Hair_Tampons](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cherokee_Hair_Tampons)

------
justtopost
Whats next, starfish shaped chocolates?

------
smb111
Genius!

